# Targa Rally of New Zealand (Classics included)



## Wozza (Nov 2, 2008)

What an exhausting last few days, had three days off work so decided to fit as much Targa-ey goodness as I could into them. The Targa Rally is an awesome event, 5 days of racing on some of the coolest back-roads in the North Island. All roads are closed for the event and each day the cars do about 5-7 stages of varying lengths. Day one involved waking up at about 6am to drive to a little place called Waitotara. Despite being about a one shop town, the people there didn't seem to know anything about no Targa Rally and were sure they would know if a road was closed. Found it in the end by comparing the race map with a map from some kind people in a campervan - was 30 seconds away. Managed to find a primo spot up the top of a hill near a wide corner, so broke out my 200mm and tried some paning shots. Had that area to myself, couldn't see any other spectators.

First time shooting motorsport - it's pretty tricky!


1





1977 Holden Torana. - Goddamn minter!


2




1977 Leyland Mini. 


3




Car 830. 1999 Porsche 911 GT3.


Decided to get a bit closer to the action and brake out the 20mm wide angle.


4




 Car 632. 1990 Honda CRX  SIR.


5




Car 875. 2002 BMW Mini Cooper.


6




Car 495. 1987 Mazda RX7.

And back to the 200mm

7




Car 781 1992 Mazda RX7 FD.


Next up was Mangahoe near Hunterville, a very pretty town. The school was doing a fundraiser sausage sizzle where all the cars were pitting - one cool thing about the Targa is that it goes to such small towns in the central North Island. Just got there in time to be let in, wardens seemed a bit suprised someone wanted to drive up and park off the road to watch the race. When the wardens popped out after the race they said I was the only person that had gone to watch apart from a small crowd at the start. After I found a safe place to leave the civic I went for a walk and found a primo location on top of a drop off looking directly down at the cars, again broke out the 20mm for this shot. There was only a small gap in the treeline so didn't have much visability which made timing very hard indeed.


8




Car 907. 2004 Ford GT. You can hear this comming a long way away...


9




Car 897. 2007 Porsche GT3 RS. Like this shot even if some of the whites are blown.


Day 2 - Go up to Gladstone near Masterton. Find a shady spot to have a sleep before the cars come around. Some locals parked up a ute and sat in the back to watch the race, I spot my first spectators. Said locals offer me a beer which I gladly accept. Gave them my Driver magazine so they could browse the list of entrants whilst I went further down the road to try some more panning shots.


10




Car 630. 1989 Toyota Celica GT4. 


11




Driver says this is a 1969 BMW, but I think they changed cars since it was printed? Looks diff than the pic they published of this guy. 

Changed back to my 200mm for some close-ups.

12




Car 439. 1987 BMW M3. 


13




???? Lotus Elise


Next up was a little closer to home, Akatarawa near Upper Hutt. Was cloudy for a change, last few days were blistering hot - was actually nice for a change. I know at least one car went over the edge here - damn tricky road at the best of times.  Thought I'd stay with the 200mm and try and keep the same angle for close-ups and not be as ADD as normal.


14




Car 691. 1990 Toyota MR2.


15




Car 827. 2002 HSV GTO.


16




Car 228 1977 Holden Torana. /Drool


Up until now I had been missioning it alone, but had some mates in Welly that were keen to see some cars. It was pouring down around the bays, so parked up in a spot that would let me shoot out the car window without having to constantly wipe water drops off my lens. Waited there for aaaages before being told the stage was canclled due to the weather.  *Sigh - I was real keen on getting some wet weather shots too.

So we went to where all the cars were parked up, my mate works in one of the buildings there, so he let us up onto the balcony where I was able to get some shots.


17




Car 64. 1964 Fiat Abarath Berlina Corsa 1000. (And son)


18




Ditto


19




Car 410. 1990 Ferrari 308 GT4


20




Type ARRRRRRR


Had a great time.  Comments and crits/tips appreciated for next time I go to a motorsport event.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome shots, i would never know that this was your first attempt at shooting a race! great job, lots of nice cars!


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 3, 2008)

I think these are kinda average shots.. The best one I think you got but is maybe a little bit underexposed is the shot of the blue elise...  Much love for the type R..


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 4, 2008)

good looking cars..

especially that mr2 and that m3! good pictures!


----------



## shed301 (Nov 5, 2008)

very cool wooza.wish i could have gotten off work to do the same thing. maybe next year. and yeah drooling over the torana !


----------

